# Samsung  General Discussion (S8, Tab S High End)



## GingeraMan (Jun 4, 2017)

Right... well I got a Samsung S8 and WOW this is a good photographic device... That any my Samsung S2 - both with photographic quality screens and we're good to go..

so I have tethered a Canon EOS70D to the S8 via USB (wifi tethering SUCKS - this is SO much better!) and can do pretty much everything and more with DSLRController...

The kicker though - is not being able to then fire up Lightroom Mobile and work on the RAW CR2 files straight away..

Now I know that CR2 processing is probably too much for a device, so I am wondering if there are any plans to enable this via Lightroom in the cloud or something... Even if I could rope in my PC at home that'd be great..

Adobe Lightroom handles DNG output from the phone's camera fine though, so there must be a way.

I wish camera manufacturers would just use DNG!!!


----------

